# Hover Up Close and Personal



## Space Face (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Jeff G (Aug 7, 2020)

Terrific set, some beautiful detail.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 7, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Terrific set, some beautiful detail.




Thank you again Jeff.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 7, 2020)

Very good Macro.........


----------



## wannabe photog (Aug 7, 2020)

Space Face said:


> View attachment 195601
> 
> View attachment 195603
> 
> View attachment 195604


Is there any standards rating for "eye pixels" on critters like those?


----------



## Space Face (Aug 8, 2020)

wannabe photog said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 195601
> ...



Not quite sure what you mean there?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 8, 2020)

Really good details in the eyes especially. Nice set.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks Dean.


----------



## wannabe photog (Aug 8, 2020)

Space Face said:


> wannabe photog said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...


Just a goofy, nonsense-type question if all those compound eyes get "pixel ratings" for all those light receptor segments....like pixels on digital camera sensors.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 8, 2020)

wannabe photog said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > wannabe photog said:
> ...


Ah, got you now.


----------



## Donde (Aug 8, 2020)

Spectacular.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 8, 2020)

Donde said:


> Spectacular.




Thank you D.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2020)

Nicely done!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 9, 2020)

Wow, just amazing! Are you using a flash of any sort? How are you getting such detail? It's like you and them are perfectly still and focused.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 9, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Wow, just amazing! Are you using a flash of any sort? How are you getting such detail? It's like you and them are perfectly still and focused.



Thanks again K. 

Yeah, you need to be pretty steady.  

These were with the MP-E 65 at around 2 x mag @ f/13 I think so the working distance is fairly close and the dof is minimal, therefore the focus has to be spot on.  I simply use the in-out method to focus by moving the camera back and forth slightly to nail it.  It's a manual focus lens but AF is useless really in these circumstances imo.

You'll see (well read about) my flash set up in this Thread I replied to earlier today.  I can take and post pics if you want to actually see it.

Ring Flash VS On-Camera Double Flash Setup

Cheers!


----------



## davholla (Aug 14, 2020)

Very nice - do you irecord these?


----------



## Space Face (Aug 14, 2020)

davholla said:


> Very nice - do you irecord these?



irecord?  I'm not with you.


----------

